# RDTA BOX 12.8ml



## Rafique (4/11/16)

I must have this.

http://www.ijoycig.com/product/item-324.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (4/11/16)

Smok have one too. I'm dubious about a system that marries mod and tank. I'd rather have an "open system" option where I can pair the mod with whichever tank I like.


----------



## Rafique (4/11/16)

True I think I mainly like the juice capacity without a tank having to stand tall on a mod


----------



## spiv (4/11/16)

12.8ml juice capacity, the Combo decks and dual 18650. This is will last you the entire day out, and if you need more juice, looks so easy to fill. 
I think it's great. 
I'll still have my other devices that let me use my own atomisers, but this seems like fun for a single device for a festival or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Smok have one too. I'm dubious about a system that marries mod and tank. I'd rather have an "open system" option where I can pair the mod with whichever tank I like.


It has a lot of options on the RDA. There's all sorts of build decks etc which they include (or maybe as a separate purchase, I'm not sure) but I do agree that I would prefer if it wasn't like this and allowed the user to use whatever RDA he wants. Maybe something that could be used as an RDTA box using their RDA or a normal mod when using any other RDA.


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/16)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (6/11/16)

I like the yellow one 

Nice find @Rafique 

Agree with you @spiv

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------

